# Thread specs for commercially available nib sections.



## Bryguy (Feb 13, 2018)

I enjoy making kitless fountain pens and have had a lot of success with the El Grande/Churchill section which is available from a number of vendors. However it is very "plasticky". I'd like to be able to use some of the other sections, like the ones from the Dayacom Jr. series which also seem to be available as a separate entities (ie. you can buy just the section, you don't need the kit). However I haven't been able to get information from any of the vendors I have contacted on the thread specs. The El Grande is an easily obtainable 10 x 1 thread.
It would be great to have a list of thread measurements for available sections. If you have some data could you share it here?


----------



## Curly (Feb 13, 2018)

There is this in the Library that will help a bit.

For what it's worth most fountain pen snobs don't like metal sections. They prefer the "plasticky" ones.


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 13, 2018)

Beaufort sells sections for Bock nibs in metal.
Sections for custom fountain pens and kitlss pens


----------



## chartle (Feb 13, 2018)

Curly said:


> For what it's worth most fountain pen snobs don't like metal sections. They prefer the "plasticky" ones.



Thats what my fountain pen snob says. 

And thing they prefer the term "precious resin".


----------



## Curly (Feb 13, 2018)

As long as they have lots of precious money they can call it anything they like.


----------



## Bryguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks Curly, that article is perfect, and Lewis the Beaufort sections look great. I do consider myself a FP snob, I have a collection of around 40 of the suckers! I like an ebonite section.  The El Grande problem is not that it is plastic, rather it looks like cheap plastic. I've made a couple of ebonite sections but my machining skills leave something to be desired and I haven't been happy with the finished product. I'm still working on the machining, bur can't stop making pens until I get it right. What kind of addiction would that be?
With regard to "Precious resin", That's what Montblanc calls their plastic. I have 2 Montblancs, both of which had to be repaired at very high cost because their precious bloody resin cracks! Nice nibs, lousy pens.


----------



## Bryguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh! and a shout out to Mike for a very helpful article.


----------



## Texasshipagent (Feb 14, 2018)

chartle said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth most fountain pen snobs don't like metal sections. They prefer the "plasticky" ones.
> ...





well, i would not say i am a snob but fact of matter is kit fountain pens are for looks for non fountain pen enthusiasts 

i would speculate most are never really used , the metal sections are too skinny in proportion to the barrel, made of slippery metal, nor are the pens balanced well, or do the nib units feed well

the truth is they are $5 parts, which ok, rollers, balls, can still be ok quality, but fountains not so, get what you pay for and the best turned barrels and caps are not going to change the fact they are chinese cheap junk

to each his own i guess 

will say my personal favorite is an Esterbrook which were inexpensive pens made in the 1950’s but were incredibly well made in Camden NJ  and if properly restored remain of the best writing pens out there, even at 50+years of age 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

